# Why No NCFAA Scores Posted Lately ?



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I need to know who is getting better and who ain't.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Well...I know I'm in the ain't category...

As for score posting, our last couple tournaments

Blue Ridge- I haven't seen scores
S+W- 5 shooters and only 1 NCFAA member showed up to my knowledge
Yadkin- I think it was a rain out. I left in the middle of a T-Storm and I'm not sure it ever stopped raining long enough for anybody to finish...


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

psargeant said:


> Well...I know I'm in the ain't category...
> 
> As for score posting, our last couple tournaments
> 
> ...


Pat I believe eveybody else finished.... Was about a two hour wait but we all waited it out a few scores I know of 

Brad Baker Jr 552 AMFS
Shawn Murphy 489 BHFS
Bobby Kenley 547 AMFS
Lucas kenley 541 YMFS
Dean Carrol 531 BHFS

All of these are the VA contengient that showed up... Only scores I have followed up on but looked to me as if the rest of the field finished as well


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Guys,
I got the scores (except Blue Ridge), just haven't had a chance to post them. Also have the SE Sectional 3D scores. Just lots of stuff happening in my world right now.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Yadkin also posts their scores here:

http://www.odproshops.com/ 

Click on NC in the Field section.

Results from Saturday:
YMFS
1. Lucas Kenley 541

YAMFSR/L
1. Matthew Boutin

AFFS
1. Cindy Gibbs 516

AMFS
1. Brad Baker 552
2. Bobby Kenley 547
3. Jerry Dubree 536
4. Steve Carson 526
5. Kevin Ingle 505
6. Pat Sargeant

SMFS
1. Vernon Rhinehart 515
2. Terry Pendley 265
3. Barry Wolf

AMBHFS
1. Dean Carroll 531
2. Shawn Murphy 489
3. Tim Eaton 265

CXBM
1. John Boutin


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

Just "a little water, " @ Yadkin , lol !


psargeant said:


> Well...I know I'm in the ain't category...
> 
> As for score posting, our last couple tournaments
> 
> ...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

BTW TANC...I think all the scores but Blue ridge are now posted...


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I see that.

Is the Yadkin expansion complete yet ? :secret:


----------



## treaton (Jul 21, 2006)

TANC said:


> I see that.
> 
> Is the Yadkin expansion complete yet ? :secret:


Getting closer. Here's a preview of #17....


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Good Lord, don't give Jarlicker any new incentives.


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

Just curious about that tree in the background ... is that one tree or two trees ? ?


treaton said:


> Getting closer. Here's a preview of #17....



LOL !!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

treaton said:


> Getting closer. Here's a preview of #17....


Me likey...

Looks steep:clap:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*looking good*

Looking forward to shooting it. Don't overdo it in this heat.


----------

